# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Site continue de se charger  l'infini

## Manoa131

Bonjour,

J'ai un problme avec un site sur lequel je n'ai pas dvelopp. Quand j'accde sur le site, il se charge  l'infini. Evidemment, IIS rompt la connexion aux environs de 15mn aprs cela.

J'ai vrifi IIS, elle arrive trs bien  servir un fichier statique .txt que j'ai mis dans httpdocs. J'ai galement vrifi l'application pool, elle arrive trs bien  servir une autre site qui se partage le mme application pool

J'ai vrifi les vnements sur le serveur sans trop trouver d'informations (je me suis perdus dans les tas d'vnements indiqus).

Je me doute que le site ait un souci de configuration ou un bug, sauf que je ne sais pas comment dboguer le problme (assez novice en IIS et .NET). Des ides de pistes  explorer ?

----------


## licardentaistor

il faut regarder les logs IIS %SystemDrive%\inetpub\logs\LogFiles

quel type de pages de s'ouvre pas (php? html? asp.net?)

----------


## Manoa131

> quel type de pages de s'ouvre pas (php? html? asp.net?)


C'tait des pages ASP.NET. En configurant le pool dapplications pour quil sexcute en mode pipeline intgr au lieu du mode classique, le problme s'est rsolu. Toutefois, j'ignore la raison exacte.

----------

